# Heavy breathing-Very Sick-Please help



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I came home last night to find Henry laying out in the open, breathing very quickly. I took him to the emergency vets who gave him some baytril and said to keep an eye on him over night then take him to vets this morning.

He's not got worse over night but hes not eating (except meal worms and crickets which he struggled with) or drinking, lethargic, and still heavy breathing. He's definitely not right and im worried sick. Took back to vets this morning but he was completely useless. Hes given him another shot of baytril with an anti inflammatory and given me some Hills a/d to syringe feed him. I cant get to see his normal vet till Monday but dont know what to do in the mean time. He seems alert but unsettled. Hes walking ok but has to lie down quite quickly i think because of his breathing.

Any help would be greatly received as i now have no idea what else to do! Hes nearly 4yrs old and weighs 450grms. Gradual weight loss over last few months but he was overweight. No dramatic weight loss yet.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Hopefully someone more experienced will give you some advice or thoughts on Henry soon. I just wanted to say I hope he gets better quickly. /hugs Also, I'm not sure where you are, but it's Labor Day on Monday in the U.S. so I suspect the regular vet might be closed if you're in the U.S.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I was just wondering what happened to Henry, and I felt bad that you did not get more responses when you needed them. I hope it was not Henry's time. :| 
-Susan H.


----------

